# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Anoter Debate

## Patrick Long

Lewie and I were debating on some more pictures of mine......


Which do you like?
*
A:*



*B:*

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

B b b b b b b  =]

----------


## wilomn

Aaaaaa

----------


## MTovar

Really like A. Its interesting to me how just the color in the one eye seems to make the focus layers pop.

very cool

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I like B!  I love black and white photos!

----------


## Nimitz87

A. for sure, I'm instantly looking at the eye...in the 2nd picture its just another cat picture lol

Chad

----------


## Sarin

I prefer B.. But if you were to make a picture with both eyes colored, I'd most likely be partial to that one.

----------


## cinderbird

from one photographer to another: the single color item in a b&w is SOOO TACKY!!! 

i voted b

----------


## Patrick Long

> from one photographer to another: the single color item in a b&w is SOOO TACKY!!! 
> 
> i voted b


Is it?

I see some TOP NOTCH photogs that STILL use this technique, and CHARGE for doing it! LOL

----------


## cinderbird

> Is it?
> 
> I see some TOP NOTCH photogs that STILL use this technique, and CHARGE for doing it! LOL


People charge for many tacky things. They may be smart business people but imo its still tacky :p

I do know how to do this technique, i just refuse to hehe.

----------


## Oxylepy

B, only because I dont like the one eye having color, if both eyes did I would like A better.

----------


## LadyOhh

I prefer both eyes to have color  :Smile:  Both are very cool though.

----------


## wilomn

> People charge for many tacky things. They may be smart business people but imo its still tacky :p
> 
> I do know how to do this technique, i just refuse to hehe.


I know this technique, it's for making people feel bad when they unnecessarily pick on my friends, I just refuse to, hehe.

----------


## j_h_smith

I would like "A" better if the eye was toned down a little bit. A warmer green would do wonders for the picture.  Since you probably used Photoshop, I would have also removed the object in the lower left hand corner.  It's enough that it pulls your eye away from the subject just a bit.  

The "B" photo is just too flat for my liking.  

Jim Smith

----------


## dembonez

A! it looks sooooooo cool!

----------


## Dominic

I'd prefer b.She is looking more pretty and innocent in b.While it look horrible in a.

----------


## ama1997

I like B the best. A, looks good and everything. I Just feel if your going to do b&w do it 100% b&w

----------


## Dominic

> I'd prefer b.She is looking more pretty and innocent in b.While it look horrible in a.


In spite of all this you have done a superb work.

----------


## Cendalla

I like B better. To me a single spot of color in grey scale is really hard to pull off. Its like with tattoos. I've seen it done well but most of the time it appears unfinished. Cute cat! :Smile:

----------

